# Change is the only constant



## swift

Let's find some nice quotes for the "forums are down for maintenance" announcement. 

“Any change, even a change for the better, is always accompanied by drawbacks and discomforts.” — Arnold Bennett.

“We are not the same persons this year as last; nor are those we love. It is a happy chance if we, changing, continue to love a changed person.” — William Somerset Maugham. (And a changed forum! )

Add yours.


----------



## miguel89

Shamelessly stolen from one of those quote sites:


			
				Francis Bacon said:
			
		

> Things alter for the worse spontaneously, if they be not altered for the better designedly.


----------



## Bloodsun

"No se puede entrar dos veces en el mismo río". *Heráclito*


----------



## swift

Keep them coming.


----------



## Bloodsun

Recién escribí, en el hilo de las noticias funestas de Mike:


"El cambio nos recuerda que todo está en movimiento". 


No sé si alguien lo dijo antes que yo (seguramente), pero hace tiempo que le doy vueltas a esa frase. Como el cambio es algo muy importante en mi vida desde que tengo memoria, desde ya que he pensado mucho acerca de eso.


----------



## Peterdg

*πάντα ῥεῖ (καὶ οὐδὲν μένει)*: Everything flows (and nothing remains). (Heraclitus)


----------



## JamesM

“All changes, even the most longed for, have their melancholy; for what we leave behind us is a part of ourselves; we must die to one life before we can enter another.” 

-- Anatole France

(Does Mike Kellogg know about this thread?  I don't know that putting anything here will have any effect on the board's messages.  It's a fun game, but I wouldn't want anyone to be disappointed by unwarranted expectations.)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

« Qu'importe le flacon pourvu qu'on ait l'ivresse ! » ?
(Musset)


----------



## swift

J'ai adoré celle-là, Karine.

James, I was wondering that myself...


----------



## JamesM

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> « Qu'importe le flacon pourvu qu'on ait l'ivresse ! » ?
> (Musset)



I don't think I quite get it.  Could you translate it to English for me (although I like the idea of having "Down for maintenance" messages in all sorts of languages)?

It looks to me something like "What do you need a flask for if you're already drunk?"  I'm sure I'm missing what it has to do with change.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Sorry JamesM, my command of English is not that good that I could translate Musset poetry! 
The gist of this quote applied to this thread could be the aspect of the forum is not that important, only what we made of it matters...


----------



## swift

Un parfum peut-être enivrant, James. Ici, l'ivresse est un sentiment proche de l'extase ; donc, à ne pas confondre avec l'ébriété . Alors, peu importe le flacon puisque c'est le parfum qui nous exalte.


----------



## catlady60

We have to change our oil if we want our cars to run properly; we have to change our attitudes to keep our minds running properly; and we have to change our forum software to keep WordReference running properly.

catlady60


----------



## frida-nc

I like these (special fondness for Bacon); here is an Author Unknown:

"If there were no change, there'd be no butterflies."

And Oscar Wilde had a strategic suggestion:

"If you don't get everything you want, think of the things you don't get that you don't want. "


----------



## k-in-sc

"If you want to make enemies, try to change something."
— Woodrow Wilson

"I'll go anywhere as long as it's forward."
— David Livingstone

I like the pithy ones


----------



## swift

Me gustan mucho todas esas citas. Gracias por venir.  (I just hope Mr. Kellogg will include some of those quotes in the global announcement. )


----------



## Bookmom

It is not the strongest of the species that survive, nor the most intelligent, but the one most responsive to change.

_Charles Darwin_

Share your knowledge. It’s a way to achieve immortality.

_His Holiness the 14th Dalai Lama, Tenzin Gyatso_


----------



## ajo fresco

"Oh, you got to learn to roll with the changes"

- REO Speedwagon  
​


----------



## JeanDeSponde

_Plus ça change, plus c'est pareil._
[_The more things change, the more they remain the same_.]

Probably 1st uttered by a caveman, when the round entry of his cave was changed for a square one...


----------



## Suehil

"The only thing that never changes is that change is inevitable"


----------



## romarsan

Aun se podía mejorar y lo estamos haciendo.


----------



## Bloodsun

_Al fin y al cabo, somos lo que hacemos para cambiar lo que somos._

Eduardo Galeano


----------



## swift

Después de tanto reajuste, algunos tendrían ganas de decir:

Quand il est nécessaire de changer, il est nécessaire de ne pas changer. [Lucius Cary]


----------

